
Germany Talking about Banning End-to-End Encryption - okket
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/05/germany_talking.html
======
rando444
As all the comments in the article suggest, there is nothing to see here.

A single legislator proposing an idea that will never get support isn't really
the equivalent of "germany talking" in my book.

Politicians in every country submit crazy legislation that never goes
anywhere.

This is just clickbait.

~~~
chopin
You mean like indefinite detention for security reasons? Oh, wait...

He's the same party which brought this through a regional parliament.

------
deogeo
Despite unprecedented, near all-encompassing levels of surveillance, they have
the gall to claim that it is not enough, that as long as we have the smallest
scraps of privacy left, terrorists and pedophiles will win.

------
alanzuse
Encryption will only become more important as information systems flood the
world with (meta)-data. We need dynamic P2P architectures and open standards
to prevent the extraction of personal information for profit and surveillance.

The EU election is next sunday, vote accordingly and discuss these issues with
others.

------
Jeff_Brown
This does seem like the natural next step, given the existing bans on
whispering and curtains.

------
monicageller018
This is quite surprising to me. Even though I'm aware that European
governments regulate tech companies more severely than we're used to in the
United States, this topic brings things to an unprecedented level.

~~~
blcknight
What? You realize it’s relatively mainstream thought among US politicians that
key escrow and law enforcement access to encrypted data is something they want
to exist? Germany is far more privacy conscious than the US. This is one
politician. It’s not mainstream.

